#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-30
<necrocyber> Hello anyone!
<necrocyber> =)
<necrocyber> Somebody can help me?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<necrocyber> Hello anyone !
<necrocyber> ^^
<bregma> anyone?
<necrocyber> hello bregma
<necrocyber> haha i I tried talking to someone but also all gone xD
 * genii-around makes a fresh batch of coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-31
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel
<bregma> today was a perfect morning
<bregma> scotch mist on the fields at sunrise
<bregma> bugs weren't too too bad
<bregma> not raining
<bregma> not too hot yet
<dscassel> A bit humid for my liking. And it's s'posed to get up to 32 today.
<BluesKaj> 29 here in the north
<dscassel> But for the moment, yeah, it is kind of nice.
<BluesKaj> north pole to you ppl in southern ont :)
<dscassel> And tomorrow and the rest of the week look like they'll be great. :)
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Yup. :)
<BluesKaj> the glacier starts at Barrie :)
<dscassel> Refreshing on days like today. )
<dscassel> :)
<BluesKaj> sticky here tho and manitoulin tourist season has started , and that reminds me i have renew my fishing/outdoor licence
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-01
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<bregma> mornin'
<bregma> today is aiming to be another melter
<bregma> there wasn;t event mist on the fields at sunrise
<bregma> my swimming pool is still a stanky morass of green algae
<bregma> here come the bucketloads of harsh chmicals
<bregma> hopefully with all the rain last month I won;t draw down the well trying to top up the pool
<BluesKaj> nice and clear , but windy here , quite a T-storm last evening heavy rain for an hr couldn't see across the street ...predicted large hail so we got off lucky
<bregma> we just had wilting heat followed by waves of mosquitoes after sunset
<bregma> now a flock of wild turkeys just flew into the trees outside my window
 * genii-around makes more coffee!
<dscassel> genii-around: Morning.
<dscassel> genii-around: I ended up talking to a bunch of Free Geek Toronto guys on Saturday at BobJonkman's Ubuntu Hour in Toronto.
<dscassel> They're quite eager to help build up a Toronto Ubuntu Group, and willing to open their space up for things like the Global Jam...
<bregma> nice
<dscassel> I'm trying to get them on the mailing list and IRC. :)
<genii-around> Yeah the guys at Free Geek are pretty heavy into *buntu
<genii-around> dscassel: Did you meet Ushnesh? He is also on the Toronto FreeNet board
<dscassel> Yeah, he was there. I'm told he's their go-to organization and networking (in the real-life social sense) guy.
<dscassel> Also met Rone Borland, who introduced us.
<dscassel> And another guy (Delray?) who took all my stickers. :)
<genii-around> Hehe
<genii-around> I dropped a couple sets of CDs to the FreeNet office, I'll probably be at Free Geek either this Sun or the following Sun, there are 3 of us working on a small clustering project down there but i haven't had much time to go
<dscassel> Cool. :)
<genii-around> Bleh. They had a promotional thing in one of the empty units here yesterday where they gave away 6-packs of pineapple-mandarin orange vodka coolers. They left behind 105 6-packs though.
<bregma> full or empties?
<genii-around> bregma: Full
<genii-around> bregma: I packed them up now on a big industrial dolly we have here, wheeled it all into the office of the woman who organized the event. Maybe they'll let everyone in the building divvy it up...
<genii-around> "Palm Bay - Sophisticated Vodka Cooler With The Essence Of The Tropics ... With Pineapple and Mandarin Orange!"  is all 6-packs of cans packed in flats of 4 sixpacks each
<bregma> target-marketing liquor at children ... they should offer candy-flavoured smokes to go with each sixpack
<genii-around> Heh, probably. This stuff actually tastes like orange Fanta or Crush.
<genii-around> What I'm actually thinking is: 630 cans at 10 cents return rate at the Beer Store is $63
<bregma> it's just a matter of draining them, somehow, without acquiring diabetes
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-02
<Bloodflame> hellooooo
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bregma> much coller this morning
<bregma> *cooler*
<bregma> had to wear a jacket while walking the dog
<BluesKaj> did the dog shiver ?:)
<fatrixkid24> hey people
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-03
<bregma> cool again this morning, but the dog was unwell after eating too much ick yesterday and we didn;t go for a walk
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dscassel> Morning. :)
 * genii-around slides dscassel a large mug of coffee
<dscassel> genii-around: Thanks. :)
<naijaura> i love ubuntu
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-04
<BluesKaj> howdy
<bregma> much warmer today, did 10 km with the dog this morning
<BluesKaj> raining and Tstorms here , but supposed to clear this aft ...got all the yardwork and trimming done in time yesterday ..relaxing today
<genii-around> If anyone feels like putting in a good word for me on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kaulbach , I am applying for Ubuntu Membership at the next IRC Council meeting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<staticsafe> :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-05
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bregma> cool and overcast this morning, wife took the dog out for a walk (ok, what does she want?)
<BluesKaj> clear and sunny here , but a heavy dew ...was a cool night ...up to 26C this aft ..
<dscassel> My lawn's a bit of a jungle. Gonna have to do something about that today.
<IdleOne> I'll pay someone to go mow my lawn in Lancaster
<IdleOne> you will know which house soon as you see it
<bregma> my swimming pool is now a bleached-white morass of scum, go chemicals go
 * BluesKaj drives 2km to the local lake/beach
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-29
<s-fox> Morning
 * s-fox yawns
<LinuxMonkey> Morning s-fox
<s-fox> Morning LinuxMonkey , how are you?
<LinuxMonkey> I am good, working on the monctonlug.ca website...changing from joomla to drupal is a pain but worth it
<s-fox> I must be honest, I am not a fan of CMS sites, but  I do understand why they are useful
<LinuxMonkey> well considering the white house website uses drupal it must be worth something
<s-fox> :D
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-01
<seyDoggy> I installed 12.04 on an acer aspire one d270 netbook and all has gone very well except I can't adjust the screen res or brightness.
<bregma> can you switch to a text console and adjust it there (ie. ctrl-alt-f3, adjust, ctrl-alt-f7)?
<seyDoggy> bregma: sorry, not sure what you mean. assume I'm new.
<seyDoggy> bregma: nm I googled it
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-02
<genii-around> Some guy in the Eaton Centre shooting people
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-03
<DarwinSurvivor> genii-around: just saw the report on http://www.thestar.com/news/article/1205036--shooting-reported-at-eaton-centre?bn=1
<genii-around> I'm right across the street here. My friend who was in the mall at the time texted me about it. And now a shuttle bus they sent out because they closed the subway for it.. just hit a pole on the corner of Dundas and Bay
<DarwinSurvivor> ouch
<DarwinSurvivor> did they catch the shooter yet?
<genii-around> Don't know. The whole place is locked down still so probably not
<genii-around> Almost as many cops around here as when the G20 was on
<DarwinSurvivor> yeah, that's about all I'm getting from the news reports as well. looks like transit is also busy rerouteing half of Toronto from the sounds of things
<genii-around> Going to go watch the hockey game next door now until it's sorted out. All the streetcars are sardine cans.
<jlamothe> Has anyone ever successfully set up a PPA?
<DarwinSurvivor> jlamothe: not personally, but what problem(s) are you encountering?
<jlamothe> DarwinSurvivor: I just can't seem to figure out how to upload the packages.
<jlamothe> Although, after some more seching, it seems I have to upload the source, and have them create the .debs.
<jlamothe> I already have the sources hostrd at github.  I don't kbow that I want to duplicate that.
<bregma> jlamothe, did you get your PPA problems straightened out?
<jlamothe> bregma: Not yet.  I'm considering just distributing the packages directly.
<bregma> the advantage of using a PPA is that your packages will be built against the right version of dependencies for all target releases, and that is important for maintaining quality
<jlamothe> Can I do it without switching from git to Bazaar?
<bregma> a PPA requires a Debian source package, the VCS you use to create that source package is irrelevant
<bregma> I use git all the time to create Debian source packages
<jlamothe> Can an autotools package be easily converted?
<bregma> I use autotools for all my projects
<bregma> do you know how to create a debian source package?
 * jlamothe is semi-afk.
<jlamothe> The debian source package is what I feed to checkinstall?
<bregma> the debian source package is what you dput to the PPA, it gets built into binary debs for all architectures
<jlamothe> It was the syntax of dput that was tripping me up, but I thought I had to use it to send a .deb file, rather than source.
<bregma> no, you need a .changes file, which is part of the debian source package, which is a way of preparing your source so it can be built by the PPA builders
<bregma> are you familiar with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide ?
<jlamothe> I'm om a phone right now, so I can't really check it right now, but I will when I get to a PC.
<jlamothe> It says it's obsolete, but there's a link to another page.  I'll have a read.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-27
<genii-around> Hey guys. I think we can help get more than 54 people signing this. http://www.change.org/en-CA/petitions/bell-canada-crtc-stop-bell-canada-cellpipe-7130-vdsl-8-00-forced-modem-rental-fee
<IdleOne> genii-around: signed it.
<genii-around> :)
<IdleOne> I also pay that $8 rental fee
<genii-around> The main problem is that Bell contracted Cellpipe to make a draft VDSL2 modem which has nonstandardized protocol. And then on the DSLAM side they used matching linecards. So you can't just go buy a regular VDSL2 modem and have it work with Bell, since they are using a proprietary spinoff version.
<genii-around> So they won't let you purchase their modem because they consider the proprietary parts in there their intellectual property.
<azend> ugh
<azend> I hate stupid measures like that
<IdleOne> not to mention they throtle my bandwidth big time :/
<IdleOne> I'm afraid that the cable company here isn't much better
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-30
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: :)
<BobJonkman1> Hi azend|irssi
<BobJonkman1> Weekly meeting?!?
<azend|irssi> Isn't this when you told me the next meeting is?
<BobJonkman1> Go for it, I say.  Meeingology is on standby
<BobJonkman1> That would have been the monthly meeting, for 27 June
<BobJonkman1> But start the meeting, and do a roll call.  Let's see who shows up.
<azend|irssi> Bah! Bad wifi today
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: heh oops
<azend|irssi> ah well
<BobJonkman1> Did your WiFi blink out?
<BobJonkman1> I said:
<BobJonkman1> (2013-05-30 17:55:54) BobJonkman(Ubuntu): Hi azend|irssi
<BobJonkman1> (2013-05-30 17:56:09) BobJonkman(Ubuntu): Weekly meeting?!?
<BobJonkman1> (2013-05-30 17:56:45) azend|irssi: Isn't this when you told me the next meeting is?
<BobJonkman1> (2013-05-30 17:56:51) BobJonkman(Ubuntu): Go for it, I say.  Meeingology is on standby
<BobJonkman1> (2013-05-30 17:57:13) BobJonkman(Ubuntu): That would have been the monthly meeting, for 27 June
<BobJonkman1> (2013-05-30 17:57:47) BobJonkman(Ubuntu): But start the meeting, and do a roll call.  Let's see who shows up.
<BobJonkman1> (
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: I've got the logs
<azend|irssi> I just have packet loss
<BobJonkman1> ...of course...
<BobJonkman1> Sounds painful.
<BobJonkman1> Well, if you wan to give meetingology a spin, start 'er up!
<azend|irssi> azend: azend|irssi BobJonkman1 bregma cyphermox DarwinSu1vivor egerlach FiReSTaRT genii-around IdleOne jaguar jlamothe KombuchaKip lubotu1 meetingology meetingology NCommander oracology ryanakca SergioMeneses sipherdee txwikinger ubuntulog zul
<azend|irssi> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu May 30 22:04:01 2013 UTC.  The chair is azend|irssi. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<BobJonkman1> o/
<azend|irssi> Hello everyone!
<bregma> O/
<BobJonkman1> Our first weekly meeting!
<azend|irssi> Is everyone excited for a meeting! :D
<azend|irssi> I appologize for the slow
<azend|irssi> I'm experiencing high amounts of packet loss and I'm still new to meetingology
<BobJonkman1> azend|irssi: Not to worry.  SInce no-one was expecting a meeting, no-one has high expectations.  Or any expectations, for that matter.
<BobJonkman1> It'll be good practice for the next meeting.
<BobJonkman1> Which might be next week??
<azend|irssi> :P
<bregma> is there an agenda?
<azend|irssi> So, did everyone read last meeting's notes?
<azend|irssi> #chair
<meetingology> Current chairs: azend|irssi
<azend|irssi> Last week's topics were: Stickers and posters
 * BobJonkman1 loves stickers
<azend|irssi> #topic Stickerz!
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Stickerz!
<azend|irssi> I looked into getting some stickers from the same place as Diyode has purchased in the past
<BobJonkman1> bregma: I don't think we have an agenda for today.
<azend|irssi> bregma: I'm faking it
<BobJonkman1> I saw that Diyode has paper stickers and vinyl stickers
<azend|irssi> we do
<BobJonkman1> I've got a paper sticker on my laptop, which is good enough there.  But paper stickers on my phone wear out
<azend|irssi> the vinyl stickers are a lot better and are made of automobile grade vinyl
<BobJonkman1> The sticker paper stays, but the printing wears off
<azend|irssi> the paper ones are ok but they aren't as nice
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: they sent us those by accident
<BobJonkman1> Do you have an idea of the cost?
<azend|irssi> I think it was around $50 without tax or shipping for 250
<azend|irssi> 250 or 300
<azend|irssi> They're based out of toronto so we could technically just go up and grab them
<azend|irssi> that would be for a nice sized oval sticker
<azend|irssi> and the ubuntu canada logo
<BobJonkman1> Gord Campbell is in Toronto; he might be able to do that.
<BobJonkman1> Gord was talking about setting up a Linux Hour for 1 July in Toronto...
<azend|irssi> I volunteer myself to get the logo preped for print
<BobJonkman1> azend|irssi: Got a design?
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: yes.
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: it's just the ubuntu-ca logo
<azend|irssi> perhaps with a subtitle beneath it
<azend|irssi> #action azend to look more into sticker prices
<meetingology> ACTION: azend to look more into sticker prices
<azend|irssi> #action azend to design a sticker for print and get acceptance from the group
<meetingology> ACTION: azend to design a sticker for print and get acceptance from the group
<azend|irssi> #action azend to send out an email about stickers he gets a chance
<meetingology> ACTION: azend to send out an email about stickers he gets a chance
<azend|irssi> #topic Posters
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Posters
<azend|irssi> I also brought up that we should make up some generic posters and other marketing materials last week to provide for groups around canada
<azend|irssi> These may take a bit longer but I can post what I have
<azend|irssi> I designed a poster for the last ubuntu release party that I could distribute
<azend|irssi> It was made in non-free software so I'll export it to an SVG or something and post it to the mailing group
<azend|irssi> or to the ubuntu loco page
<azend|irssi> #subtopic Banner designs
<BobJonkman1> Are you thinking of huge posters like you have at Diyode? http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/3245549/in/album/465654
<BobJonkman1> Or more of a handbill, 8.5" x 11"
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: that would be cool but I don't think it would be of much use to most people
<azend|irssi> I'm thinking like 8.5"x11" and maybe 11"x17"
<azend|irssi> The latter is getting more and more common in some cheap commercial printers
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: what do you think the posters should have on them?
<genii-around> Sorry not to check in, had electrical work here to finish. I'll check backscroll
<BobJonkman1> Hi genii-around!  Bye genii-around!
<azend|irssi> We could draw up some simple ones like for ubuntu release parties and ubuntu hours
<BobJonkman1> azend|irssi: Posters should probably have some contact info, and maybe meeting info.
<azend|irssi> genii-around: it's mostly me being stupid and me talking to myself
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: true
<azend|irssi> I wonder how we could incorporate that
<azend|irssi> just out an inkscape svg?
<BobJonkman1> That would work better if we were more consistent about dates and times for meetings (I'm thinking of the monthly meeting, which has bounced all over the calendar in the last couple of years)
<genii-around> If the place is here in Toronto, I'll throw in a few bucks if you like and ship em if i get to keep a few for the release-parties here
<azend|irssi> awesome
<BobJonkman1> We've been a little more consistent with contact people, mostly dscassel here in KW, genii-around in TO, and other people running the local chapters.
<genii-around> azend|irssi: I'm also thinking 11x17 for posters btw
 * BobJonkman1 points at azend|irssi as Dear Leader for Ubuntu-ca-guelph :)
<genii-around> azend|irssi: Glad to make your acquaintance!
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: if I hand out the design files, people can put their own dates and contact information on them
<azend|irssi> Hi genii-around :)
<azend|irssi> I think I've seen you around before
<IdleOne> o/
<bregma> is there an inkscape file or something for the poster(s)?
 * txwikinger takes over North Dumfries and Brant
<azend|irssi> bregma: that's what we're discussing
<azend|irssi> I would like for us to have some promotional materials
<azend|irssi> #info Posters must be in convenient sizes for the printer. Sizes will be decided on later
<azend|irssi> Does anyone have any ambitions to be come ubuntu canada poster famous and make us some posters? :D
<azend|irssi> I think I'll postpone the vote for poster sizes to next week so that we can get more input on what may be convenient.
 * BobJonkman1 has the design skills of a brick.
<azend|irssi> Can someone send an email to the list discussing the idea of posters and asking what size they should be?
<azend|irssi> I can guess at what sizes most peoples printers may be but that may prove to not be very effective
<BobJonkman1> azend|irssi: I can do that. It would be good if I can point people to an initial logo or something.
<azend|irssi> It would be nice to get some confirmation before continuing
<azend|irssi> Helloo... :)
<BobJonkman1> There are some logos (bitmaps) on the Ubuntu wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam?action=AttachFile
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: It think we would be better off using that vector you found the other day
 * BobJonkman1 wishes he could remember where that was
<azend|irssi> I'll check my logs later
<azend|irssi> #action BobJonkman1 to post an email to the meeting list to ask about what sizes posters should be
<meetingology> ACTION: BobJonkman1 to post an email to the meeting list to ask about what sizes posters should be
<azend|irssi> Does anyone have anything else to say on the topic?
<azend|irssi> #meetingtopic Ubuntu CA Weekly Meeting 2013-05-30
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 27 June 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu CA Weekly Meeting 2013-05-30 | Current topic: Posters
<azend|irssi> whoops
<azend|irssi> almost forgot :P
<azend|irssi> alright
<azend|irssi> Is there anything new to talk about?
<azend|irssi> I would personally like to do a call out to see which groups in the ubuntu-ca community are currently active
<azend|irssi> perhaps pull in some of the lurkers and get them active
<BobJonkman1> As far as I know, Vancouver is pretty active, but doesn't do much nationally.
<BobJonkman1> MLUG  (or MUMU) still meets every month in Mississauga, but doesn't do much nationally either.
<azend|irssi> #topic Ubuntu CA Role Call
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 27 June 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu CA Weekly Meeting 2013-05-30 | Current topic: Ubuntu CA Role Call
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: that's cool
<azend|irssi> we should build a list somewhere
<BobJonkman1> And it looks like Gord Cambell is trying to get Ubuntu-ca-TO doing something too.
<azend|irssi> awesome
<azend|irssi> It sounds like we're on the edge of getting some new blood in here
<BobJonkman1> There's a list of local chapters (in various states of activity) on the Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam#Canadian_Team_Chapters
<BobJonkman1> I've added those chapters to the header file, so a list of local chapters shows on every page on the Wiki.
<BobJonkman1> But you're right, some are so inactive as to not exist.
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: I would like to assemble a list of linux groups in the area as well
<azend|irssi> I'm not sure that this spot is the right place
<azend|irssi> but maybe somewhere nerby
<azend|irssi> nearby
<azend|irssi> Even just a list of Ubuntu CA connections
<BobJonkman1> Here's a start: http://www.kwlug.org/node/403
<BobJonkman1> Possibly another stale list, tho.
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: awesome
<azend|irssi> submitted in 2006 :P
<BobJonkman1> Used to be http://www.cluecan.ca/ was the authoritative source for LUGs
<azend|irssi> #info BobJonkman1 brought up that KWLUG has assembled a list of people within their region that they are connected to http://www.kwlug.org/node/403
<BobJonkman1> I've done a bit of updating to the KWLUG list more recently than 2006 :)
<azend|irssi> #action azend to send out an email seeing who is still alive. Results will be talked about next meeting
<meetingology> ACTION: azend to send out an email seeing who is still alive. Results will be talked about next meeting
<azend|irssi> Anything else to talk about?
<BobJonkman1> Ah, just found ClueCan's list: http://www.cluecan.ca/flexinode/table/1
<azend|irssi> BobJonkman1: anything you can think of?
<BobJonkman1> Nope, I'm all idea'd out.
 * genii-around washes out the coffeepot
<BobJonkman1> Mmm, coffee!
<genii-around> Oh, I'd like to push this petition again while there's some people breathing in here: http://www.change.org/en-CA/petitions/bell-canada-crtc-stop-bell-canada-cellpipe-7130-vdsl-8-00-forced-modem-rental-fee
<azend|irssi> :)
<azend|irssi> Darn you bell :)
<BobJonkman1> genii-around: Without having looked myself, is this a push to get Bell to adhere to VDSL2 standard?
<genii-around> BobJonkman1: No, although that would be good too. Right now you cannot purchase an outside VDSL@ modem that works with their linecards, then they force you to rent theirs ... you are not allowed to purchase theirs.
<BobJonkman1> genii-around: When a third-party like Teksavvy tries to use Bell's VDSL2 connections, do they force you to rent a modem from Bell as well? Or will they sell you a (non-standard, crippled) modem?
<azend|irssi> I hate rogers and bell but, before I descend into craziness, I think it's time to draw an end to this meeting
<azend|irssi> Thanks everyone for coming out!
<azend|irssi> I hope to see you all soon!
<BobJonkman1> Thanx for the meeting, azend|
<txwikinger> Thanks azend|irssi for running the meeting
<genii-around> BobJonkman1: teksavvy has their own DSLAM which are true VDSL2/VDSL2+ standard so a regular modem works
<azend|irssi> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 27 June 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu May 30 22:58:46 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-05-30-22.04.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-05-30-22.04.html
<BobJonkman1> genii-around: That's good.  I'll sign the petition, but I'm going to vote against Bell with my wallet.
<genii-around> In cases where they must use Bell's DSLAM, they have to rent the Bell modem same as regular customers
<BobJonkman1> genii-around: Just tried to fill in that petition.  It's a horrible, Javascrippled site.  Whatever happened to accessible web forms?
<genii-around> I know :(
<BobJonkman1> And then there's the part where they hit you up for money to advertise...
<BobJonkman1> azend|irssi: Will you be putting today's minutes on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-05-30 ?
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-31
<BobJonkman1> OK, meeting minutes are up:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-05-30
<BobJonkman1> I've been fooling around with the Meetings folder hierarchy, grouping each year's Agendas (and Minutes) into a folder by year.
<BobJonkman1> I've also put an "include" for the current meeting on the Meetings page, to make it easier and more consistent to find
<BobJonkman1> And just to be redundant, I've also created a "redirect" for the next meeting at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next
 * genii-around makes more coffee and thinks about leaving work
<BobJonkman1> It's a little more work for the person doing the meeting agendas, but should make it easier for everyone looking for meeting agendas.
<BobJonkman1> And anyway, the person doing meeting agendas is /me
<BobJonkman1> genii-around: Coffee sounds like an excellent idea, but dinner sounds even more excellent.
<BobJonkman1> So I'm going AFK for a while
<genii-around> Yes, food. I should probably eat some.
<jlamothe> n/names
<jlamothe> Oops.
<azend|irssi> jlamothe: I think you mean "Hi Ubuntu CA!"
<azend|irssi> :)
<jlamothe> Yes.  That'll do.
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-28
<licksdash> canada
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-30
<Seven_Six_Two> are any lug sites participating in resetthenet.org
<azend|vps_> [20:30:12] <Seven_Six_Two> are any lug sites participating in resetthenet.org
<azend|vps_> I would be happy to
<azend|vps_> and if anyone would like to join me, we can both drink away our sorrows
#ubuntu-ca 2015-05-27
<s230u> Est-ce que Ubuntu 15.04 utilise moins de resouces que 14.10?
#ubuntu-ca 2018-06-02
<Ubu-1604> I'm kinda new to this ubuntu ... but it sure runs well and very very fast web browser.
